# ترنيمة " اصوات كتير " للمرنمة "مريم شوقى"‎ الترنيمة التى حصلت بسببها شهادة التقدير من مهرجان الكرازة - على 11 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .



## بولا وديع (21 يونيو 2010)

*ترنيمة " اصوات كتير " للمرنمة "مريم شوقى"‎ الترنيمة التى حصلت بسببها شهادة التقدير من مهرجان الكرازة - على 11 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.











ترنيمة اصوات كتير للمرنمة مريم شوقى‎
الترنيمة التى حصلت مريم شوقي بسببها شهادة التقدير من مهرجان الكرازة

اداء : مريم شوقى
تلحين : مريم شوقى

تابعونا كل ماهو حصرى وجديد
 على الانبا تكلا بالزقازيق

اختر سيرفر
Size : 4 MB
    Click on link twice. (It will open in a new window).





mediafire

rapidshare

freakshare

x7.to

filefactory

megaupload

sendspace

2shared

zippyshare

filefront

ugotfile

to links

استنونى هجيب حصريات وجاى بسرعة
بس ياريت تصلولى ارجع بالسلامة​



 









​


----------



## elamer1000 (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة " اصوات كتير " للمرنمة "مريم شوقى"‎ الترنيمة التى حصلت بسببها شهادة التقدير من مهرجان الكرازة - على 11 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

الف شكر ليك

ترنيمة جميلة بس ليه بتقطع شوية

+++


----------



## بولا وديع (21 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة " اصوات كتير " للمرنمة "مريم شوقى"‎ الترنيمة التى حصلت بسببها شهادة التقدير من مهرجان الكرازة - على 11 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

*الترنيمة مش بتقطع خالص 
مرسى لمرورك ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة " اصوات كتير " للمرنمة "مريم شوقى"‎ الترنيمة التى حصلت بسببها شهادة التقدير من مهرجان الكرازة - على 11 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*




​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة " اصوات كتير " للمرنمة "مريم شوقى"‎ الترنيمة التى حصلت بسببها شهادة التقدير من مهرجان الكرازة - على 11 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة " اصوات كتير " للمرنمة "مريم شوقى"‎ الترنيمة التى حصلت بسببها شهادة التقدير من مهرجان الكرازة - على 11 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

شكرا ليك يا بولا
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## minabobos (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة " اصوات كتير " للمرنمة "مريم شوقى"‎ الترنيمة التى حصلت بسببها شهادة التقدير من مهرجان الكرازة - على 11 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

جارى التحميل شكرا ع تعبك


----------



## nermeen1 (4 يوليو 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة " اصوات كتير " للمرنمة "مريم شوقى"‎ الترنيمة التى حصلت بسببها شهادة التقدير من مهرجان الكرازة - على 11 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

ترنيمة جميلة وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## mrioma (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة " اصوات كتير " للمرنمة "مريم شوقى"‎ الترنيمة التى حصلت بسببها شهادة التقدير من مهرجان الكرازة - على 11 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

شكرا اووووووووووووووووى 
حلوين جدااا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة " اصوات كتير " للمرنمة "مريم شوقى"‎ الترنيمة التى حصلت بسببها شهادة التقدير من مهرجان الكرازة - على 11 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

*شكرا ليك


وجاري التحميل​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة " اصوات كتير " للمرنمة "مريم شوقى"‎ الترنيمة التى حصلت بسببها شهادة التقدير من مهرجان الكرازة - على 11 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

*الترنيمه مش كمله

حوالي دقيقه ونصف

مع العلم حملتها كذا مره​*


----------



## بولا وديع (5 يوليو 2010)

*رد: ترنيمة " اصوات كتير " للمرنمة "مريم شوقى"‎ الترنيمة التى حصلت بسببها شهادة التقدير من مهرجان الكرازة - على 11 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

*الترنيمة فعلا صغيرة جدا انا جبتها من ارشيف المكتبة عندى بالعفية*

ربنا معاكم مرسى ياجماعة للردود الجميلة
​


----------

